# Serra Id



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Got this serra recently. Rhom or comp?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hard to tell at that size. keep posting pictures!


----------



## R1vermonster (Nov 22, 2012)

Rhom I think


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Measured him at 3.5"
Here's another close up


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks like a morph type of the comp and rhom. I'm no expert at identifying, but i'm sure that you can't tell for sure what specie it is at the moment.

Peeps in here usually just yell rhom when trying to ID, tho the "real type" of rhom is actually quite rare


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

interesting pattern on him i like that keep us updated


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Positioning of anal and dorsal fin suggests S.rhombeus.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

How's it different from a comp?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

1rhom said:


> How's it different from a comp?


In compressus, the anal fin start is more to the anterior compared to rhombeus.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

underneath. the obvious spot. its the bottom fin that runs along to the tail.


----------

